# Leo Rautins or Jack Armstrong



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Leo Rautins*










*Jack Armstrong*


I'm sure that pretty much everyone's favorite commentator here is Chuck Swirsky, but who is your favorite colour commentator?
Why?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I like Leo more, he seems more relaxed and it is funny listening to chuck bash him about the 'cuse but i dont have anything against jack


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I like Jack better, although Leo has really improved as a commentator over the past few years.

I just like Jack better, though. Both have great basketball minds.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm with Leo!.. great man.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I like Leo better though. 
He's straight to the point, and he doesn't shy away from criticising players when need be. 
I also like the fact how him and Chuck joke around and make fun of each other during games.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Jack all the way. Leo annoys me sometimes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The age-old question...

I used to say it was Jack hands-down, and I think I still favour Jack's view of the game and reluctance to focus on talking about himself and Chuck for extended minutes during the game.

However Leo has been having a pretty good season in terms of colour commentary. He seems a little less thorny than in years past. He is a little less preachy, too, which is a bit of a relief.

I think maybe because we've heard less of Leo this season (with SportsNet going with Jack instead) he comes-off sounding better as a result.

I prefer Chuck & Jack call the game but for the most part commentating has been good this year with everyone.


Norma, on the other hand, has been bugging the hell out of me lately. Has anyone noticed how close she gets to players when she interviews them? She presses up against them, like there is no possible way that the camera can focus on the player's face alone without getting her in the shot. Credit dtron with this observation.

And if you watch the Raptors pre-game, she'll ask the exact same question of four or five people with the same metaphors and such. Like, "This week has been a bit of a bump in the road for the team, who do you think needs to take the sterring wheel and get the team back on course?" I don't mind hearing that once, but four times, then again in the lead-up to the tip-off after the hour is tedious. It's one thing to do that for a column or a recap in a paper, where you can get a variety of answers to the same question so you can line-up quotes to express a point, but I don't see any reason why Norma would have to do that for a television broadcast. She only writes a column like once a month.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Jack. i agree with Speedy that leo is less preachy than in prev seasons. But that takes my opinion of him from hate to indiferrent. Leo's just getting off the schnid.

Thank you TSN for removing Rod Black from the commentary team. He makes me wants to rupture my ear drums with a compass.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Where's the "both" option? I probably couldn't stand having only one of them all year, but both of them work real well off eachother. Since Sportsnet has about half of their games, it's pretty evenly spread out, and it's good because we get a different point of view from each guy (Leo as a player, Jack as a coach).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I chose Jack, but I love Leo as well.

Both really understand the game and aren't afraid of critiquing players games (raptors or not) negatively. Chuck tends to be really bias for the raptors, and against certain raptor players, but there is no other like chuck.

As for Norma, yeah she has been pretty annoying lately how she asks the same question, over and over again. But.. shes hot.. so who cares!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

vigilante said:


> As for Norma, yeah she has been pretty annoying lately how she asks the same question, over and over again. But.. shes hot.. so who cares!


Norma? Hot? Wow... stop smoking weed... seriously.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> But.. shes hot.. so who cares!


You must be thinking of Jody Vance.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> You must be thinking of Jody Vance.


 She's aight... got nothing on Hazel though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> She's aight... got nothing on Hazel though.


Do you remember when Hurricane Hazel first started doing the morning loop on the Net? She used to call the highlights like she was at the game. It was pretty funny. She's toned it down a bit since.

Anyways, Vance is older, but finer.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What's that woman's that does SC for TSN?

She's not bad.


----------



## JoSo (Jun 10, 2004)

I like Jack Armstrong better. Leo at times can get on my nerves with his critiques, they're needed, but he sounds so angry and bitter when he (for exmaple) critiques a missed dunk or a fancy pass. I like Jack because he has an obvious love for the game.

Norma Jean might be considered hot because she's a woman covering sports, which men love. Personally, I don't see it. Bonnie Bernstein is more my type. ;-)

And Turk, you're talking about Jennifer Hedger...methinks.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i voted for jack armstrong


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> She's aight... got nothing on Hazel though.


Other then Hazel's Giraffe neck. Take off her neck covering attire, and she looks too freaky.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

JoSo said:


> And Turk, you're talking about Jennifer Hedger...methinks.


Yeah she's the one.
Woops, I think I might have derailed this thread a bit.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Jack Armstrong For Sure
Leo Always Says The Samethin Over & Over


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm going to continue to derail this thread just so I can have back to back posts procraiming my love for Jennifer Hedger.

As for the actual thread subject matter, I think I prefer Jack over Leo. But like the general consensus around here I also think Leo is great and wouldn't want the games to be done exclusively by one or the other.


----------

